# Trout fishing



## *Andi

My son has gone trout fishing with his pawpaw.  They are having a grand time of it. 

Anyone else doing any fishing?


----------



## Woody

Not yet but it’s getting really close to crappie time in the lakes and puppy drum time at the shore!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Wrong time of year. Ice on the lakes is not safe now and streams are closed.


----------



## HozayBuck

BROOKIES !!! best trout there is!!!...corn meal, pan fry in hot bacon grease, fried spuds with a bit of blackened onion dump cream corn over the spuds !! ...fit for a king..no!! wait...too good for a king, best give em to me!!...

Good eats!!!


----------



## *Andi

HozayBuck said:


> BROOKIES !!! best trout there is!!!...corn meal, pan fry in hot bacon grease, fried spuds with a bit of blackened onion dump cream corn over the spuds !! ...fit for a king..no!! wait...too good for a king, best give em to me!!...
> 
> Good eats!!!


Your right "Good eats!":woohoo:

Then again crappie does sound good also ... 

mosquitomountainman hope things warm up for you soon. :flower:


----------



## sailaway

Lake Erie Yellow Perch are a favorite around here, yum yum!


----------



## UncleJoe

Large and smallmouth bass for me thank you.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> Large and smallmouth bass for me thank you.


Oh No ... say it is not so!!!!! Uncle Joe!

So my son is home ...not much luck fishing but time with Paw Paw ... Well, that is what counts.


----------



## adkpete

I like all of the catch and release fishermen. More fish for me to eat!


----------



## tiedami

first fish i ever caught was a 3 lb rainbow trout and i wouldn't let my mom cook it up so it sat in out freezer for about 2 years till she finally forced me to toss it.....ahhh memories  Love bass fishing and always love a good muskie fight


----------



## Expeditioner

HozayBuck said:


> BROOKIES !!! best trout there is!!!...corn meal, pan fry in hot bacon grease, fried spuds with a bit of blackened onion dump cream corn over the spuds !! ...fit for a king..no!! wait...too good for a king, best give em to me!!...
> 
> Good eats!!!


Love them Brookies. Stae DNR also has stocked some of our northern streams and creeks with rainbows and browns. Good eating all of them. Like bass (largemouth, smallmouth and stripers) and the panfish as well. Not big on catfish but will eat it.


----------



## FROZEN

Still 3 feet of ice here. Lake trout, rainbows,dollies and burbot. Not many fishermen so the fishing is great. Waiting for this summer salmon run. My family is allowed 300 salmon from a fish wheel. Hope to build a new smoker (cold smoke) for this year.
Frozen


----------



## Clarice

The weather promises to be nice this weekend. We hope to catch some crappie.


----------

